# Rum and Raisin "Barrel Aged" Imperial Stout



## Lionman (6/12/18)

Hi guys, I'm looking at doing another imperial stout. Thought I'd try something a little different so going for a rum and raisin theme. I have been soaking about 100ml of Kraken in a bag of oak chips for a few months so planning to use those.

The grain bill is going to be similar to a red ale I have on tap at the moment that is just bursting with dried fruit flavours like raisins/sultanas etc. I'm just going to include some choc and roasted malts to deepen the flavours and darken the hue.

The first cut of the recipe is looking like this.

40L
10Kg Maris Otter
2Kg Light Munich 
.5Kg Caraaroma
.5Kg 30L Caramalt
.5Kg Choc Malt
.5Kg Golden Naked Oats
.25Kg Roasted Barley

80g Centennial - 60mins
80g Centennial - 15mins

100g French Oak Chips
100mL Kraken Spiced Rum

S-04 Yeast

OG - 1.088
FG - 1.021
ABV - 8.8%
IBU - 55
SRM - 33


Does anyone with any experience doing this sort of thing have any advice or see anything wrong?

Cheers


----------



## sp0rk (6/12/18)

Personally I MUCH prefer oak staves when oaking beers, especially if you're soaking them with spirits
lots of end grain in chips = tannins


----------



## Lionman (6/12/18)

sp0rk said:


> Personally I MUCH prefer oak staves when oaking beers, especially if you're soaking them with spirits
> lots of end grain in chips = tannins



I just got what they had at the brew shop. I'll keep that in mind for next time though, especially if this one is a bit astringent. Hopefully 100g in 40L isn't that much so its diluted a bit and is reasonably subtle.


----------



## laxation (6/12/18)

100g sounds like a lot - might just want to google that/check elsewhere if no one replies with good info. that number might be right for what spork is talking about, but chips would give more flavour with bigger surface area

I've only done it once (some info here) and used 10g I think. Turned out very tasty but ended up no good for other reasons...


----------



## Lionman (6/12/18)

Yeah maybe my rum that's been soaking is going to be super strong then.

Maybe I need some fresh rum and use about 10ml of the rum from the chips to add oakiness. If it's still not enough I can add a bit more till the flavour is good.


----------



## Schikitar (6/12/18)

No Special B? Sounds delicious though, please report back with how it turns out!


----------



## Lionman (6/12/18)

Schikitar said:


> No Special B?



Special B is pretty much the Belgian version of Caraaroma, which is German. They both impart strong dried fruit flavours. Caraaroma is just easier to get, and I use it a lot in red ales so have it on hand.


----------



## Schikitar (6/12/18)

Lionman said:


> Special B is pretty much the Belgian version of Caraaroma, which is German. They both impart strong dried fruit flavours. Caraaroma is just easier to get, and I use it a lot in red ales so have it on hand.


Oh cool, I've never used caraaroma and for some reason never even looked at it, I will now, thanks for the info!


----------



## Lionman (7/12/18)

Schikitar said:


> Oh cool, I've never used caraaroma and for some reason never even looked at it, I will now, thanks for the info!



I haven't used Spec B so not sure exactly how similar they are. 

Get some nice colour from Caraaroma though.


----------



## Schikitar (7/12/18)

Lionman said:


> Get some nice colour from Caraaroma though.


Oh yeah, that looks good (thirsty now, damn you!) - my brother and I have tried to brew some Red IPA's but haven't been able to nail the colour (more murky brown than red) - what's this one you brewed? That colour looks about spot on for what we're trying to get..


----------



## Lionman (7/12/18)

Schikitar said:


> Oh yeah, that looks good (thirsty now, damn you!) - my brother and I have tried to brew some Red IPA's but haven't been able to nail the colour (more murky brown than red) - what's this one you brewed? That colour looks about spot on for what we're trying to get..



40L
73% Ale malt (8Kg)
18% Light Munich (2Kg)
4.5% Caraaroma (.5Kg)
4.5% 30L Caramalt (.5Kg)

25 IBU Columbus FWH (30g)
6 IBU Centennial 10mins (30g)
3 IBU Centennial 5mins (30g)
2.5g/L Cascade whirlpool (100g)

Nottingham yeast

OG 1.068
FG 1.009

7.6% ABV
38 IBU


----------



## SponsorSFC (7/12/18)

Schikitar said:


> Oh yeah, that looks good (thirsty now, damn you!) - my brother and I have tried to brew some Red IPA's but haven't been able to nail the colour (more murky brown than red) - what's this one you brewed? That colour looks about spot on for what we're trying to get..



Clarity makes a big difference to get red rather than brown. A small amount of black malt helps as well. I use a bit of carafa special II or III


----------



## MHB (7/12/18)

Just a note on Raisins, have used them in a Baltic Porter(ish).
Lots of dried fruit has some added oil (apparently for shine) it can kill head. Make sure you read the ingredients list, I had better luck with the "Organic" products that had no oil.
Mark


----------



## Schikitar (7/12/18)

SponsorSFC said:


> Clarity makes a big difference to get red rather than brown.


Yeah I was talking to the head brewer at T-Bone (Hobart) asked him about this and he said the number one thing I needed to obtain that real ruby red colour is clarity!

Sorry to slightly hijack your thread @Lionman - I am very interested in your stout though as I'd like to brew one ready for winter 2019/20 (doubt it would last any longer)!

Cheers!


----------



## Lionman (7/12/18)

I actually filtered that red. First time using a filter, don't think I will do it again though. It was painfully slow, kept clogging and the filter is impossible to get completely clean.

Beer was reasonably clear though, bit of haze but I think that's from it being no-chilled.


----------



## Brads Biabs (5/11/19)

Like to re boot this thread as noone actually posted a finished product on this recipe. 
Keen to give this a crack and letting it age as i have a cracking spiced rum sitting in some now flavoured staves.
Also yeast selection as doubt i would use s04 or notto.


----------



## Brads Biabs (18/12/19)

Oh well i made this today with a few mods .
Grain bill pretty much the same.
Hop shedule was.
30g [email protected] 60.
20G [email protected] 40
20g styrian [email protected] 0
15g [email protected] 0
[email protected] 0
Went with S04 2lt starter.
Will ferment out cube and add 3 charred oak staves that have been sitting on a spiced rum I've made.
Plan to let this sit minimum 3 months.
Anyone interested i will post more results.


----------



## Brads Biabs (28/12/19)

Checked gravity today sitting at 1025. SG was 1060 seems to have stopped.
Gave a bit of a rouse as would expect to drop a few more points yet.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (28/12/19)

Saw a recipe a while back and have looked for it since, the rum was infused into a cup full of raisins as opposed to oak. Supposedly a decent drop but I am buggered if I can find the recipe.
I was going to incorporate into a coconut stout, but it may have made it a bit busy.


----------



## Brads Biabs (28/12/19)

Got a handfull of raisins in my spiced rum that is drinking beautifully. 
Hope some of that transfers over may add a splash of rum with the staves and let it sit hope for 3 months .
Mmmm coconut stout dont know about that one bad memories of wipeout
Nearly makes me gag thinking about it.


----------



## Brads Biabs (11/1/20)

Chucked brew in a cube yesterday with 2x 200x50 charred oak staves that came out of a spiced rum added 100ml spicsd rum and 25ml spiced rum flavouring.
Plan to leave minimum 3 months to give some oak maturation.
Anyone got experience oaking beers?


----------



## Brads Biabs (14/6/20)

Ok final result is in .
DISASTER totally oxidized on pouring had a fizzing head that dissipated in like 10 secs .
Tasted the rum and oak in it . Over oaked and just wrong pretty sad really tipped it into the mulch pile.
Think the staves may have introduced some infection. 
Lesson learned .


----------



## razz (14/6/20)

Brads Biabs said:


> Ok final result is in .
> DISASTER totally oxidized on pouring had a fizzing head that dissipated in like 10 secs .
> Tasted the rum and oak in it . Over oaked and just wrong pretty sad really tipped it into the mulch pile.
> Think the staves may have introduced some infection.
> Lesson learned .


Did you boil the staves Brad?


----------



## Brads Biabs (15/6/20)

No razz first blue also added some concentrate flavour not treated also.
Biggest piss off was 6 month ageing then end up with brown vinegar.


----------

